# يا اخواني الاعزاء ممكن كتب تعليم برنامج step7؟



## Fadhel01 (20 أغسطس 2007)

:55: اخواني الكرام اريد تعلم step7 حصلت على البرنامج بس ما وجدت كتب حوله؟ لا تبخلو علينا كل من لديه روابط يفيدنا بها و جزاكم الله خيرا:55:


----------



## SAAD RASHED (22 أغسطس 2007)

go to



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&caller=view&nodeid0=4000024&lang=en&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&objid=10805382&treeLang=en


----------



## msadek80 (21 يناير 2009)

*شرح جامد*

إتفضل يا اخى


----------



## سلطان بن عبدالله (28 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور تسلم الايادي


----------

